# Ready to spawn?



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed my male golden ram has picked a spot in open area and is moving some gravels with his mouth and use his body to rub against the sandy gravel. He is also chasing fish away from that spot. Is he preparing the spawning site? How can I get him to spawn in a flat stone i prepare? 

If they are preparing to spawn this will be the first spawning. I am pretty excited.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

If he's clearing, cleaning, and guarding an area, I'd say he's preparing to spawn for sure. Good luck! In my experience, most tank raised dwarf cichlids need a few tries before they get it right.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is pre spawn behaviour. If you want the eggs laid on a flat stone or small piece of tile just bury it in the pit he has dug so that the surface of the stone is just showing in the bottom of the pit. I have done this many times as it makes removing the eggs much easier than when they are laid directly on the gravel.


----------

